# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Une dhe Ti (Ate s'e llogarit dot)

## Faik Konitza

_Eshte thjeshte nje ndjene e pashpjeguar ne rrjeten e se ciles do te zhyteshin dhe psikologet me fame per te ndjere veten -humbacak-
Me ben te ngulfas veten me mendime te njepasnjeshme, te lagem ne to pa kuptuar gje. Jam nje pike shiu qe bie ne nje bar te njome e te gjate...
Jam ajo pika qe se thith bari por e mban ne trupin e bute per te ndjere kenaqesine e castit.... Jam pika qe leviz neper fijen e holle te barit e me reshqitjet interesante gjej veten me afer, shume afer tokes qe e dij se do me perbi.Do me thith pa pike meshire se shpejti(me shpejt ngaqe parashikoja)_

----------


## Faik Konitza

_Pse thone qe dita e mire shihet qysh ne mengjes?!!!!
A aq lolo ishin ata ose po ndoshta shume e shushatur nga fiqeret jam une ose po krejt tjeter jam nje rast specifik i qenies qe zgenjehet nga kjo e thene.
Nga ta dija une qe dielli do te shafqej drejt meje i Buzeqeshur e me ca rreze te vogla fare te me bente te mendoja se do te kete ngrohtesi ky diell?!!!!
Nga ta dija une qe kush ishte fajtori kryesor i ndodhjes time ne mes te acarit e "ftohtesise se shpirtit" Dielli, rete, bora apo kush do tjeter?!!!
Po he si ndodhi qe serisht ndjeva ngrohtesine e diellit pas nje te ftohure aq te madhe qe me leckosi shpirtin e mi thau ndjenjat.... Nga ta dija une qe dielli do te te sjell TY si rrezen me te arte dhe me e ngrohte per te me ofruar ngrotesi mua... Serisht dielli, serisht Ti.Kesaj rradhe ti shfaqesh ne rolin e rrezes dhe me fal ate qe kerkoj (pjeserisht) dhe me ben me te lumturen qe thahet nen diell. Ti, je ai qe permbush ndjenjen time tani ne keto caste ndonese vete, e ulur perpara keti aparati jo shume banal._

----------


## Faik Konitza

_   Jo rastesisht kam nje nofke para vetes, nje nofke qe me ndryshon te rahurat e me perul etiken << DYTESORE>> Pse valle mu kete emer? Pash diellin qe me buzeqeshi mua, arriti te me ngroh pak, me tej pash acarin, boren e thare nga i ftohti, dhimbjen, vuajtjen.....diellin shume shume te ngrohte qe me plot deshire me fali rrezen me te mire... e tash pas ngrohjes kaq te mire kuptoj qe rrezja nuk me ngroh vec mua. Une dhe rrezja jemi nje (edhe TI je ne kete loje, mos u brengos, je me shume se une dhe rrezja, je te dyja) 
Kjo nga logjika vjen se dielli me do mua e me te me do dhe TI, apo zgjenjehem si rendom e mbys veten me shume me genjeshtra e trillime se realitete....
Hap Tv dhe sinoptiket meterologjik paralajmerojne furtune, permbysje... une shtangem. Akoma s'ka perenduar dielli e shfaqet nje me e keqe se nata.
Nuk do jemi me NE._

----------


## Faik Konitza

_Te dua, ceshte me e vertete dhe kjo me ben te mos dij se cka shkruaj, cka flas, pse dal, si veproj, pse nuk e nderpres lidhjen tone.....
Ajo qe ndjej per ty eshte me e forte se dhimbja perbrenda qe me kafshon thelle e me thelle, e akoma me e forte se ndergjegja qe jam me ty ndonese nuk je i imi. 
E dij qe ska njeri qe me kupton, une te dua vetem per veten deh nuk e  dij qe sa mund ta kordinoj kete ndjenje. Cdo nate, sonte posacerisht bisedoj me Te Madhin e ja kerkoj te pamunduren qe me veren te mos ikish Ti. Te behesh rrezja e dikujt tjeter po me kot. Ngel vetem nje e injoruar qe kerkon shume e nuk i kenaqet asaj qe i eshte ofruar....
Nejse (varja), tash akoma jam ne diell, ne nje diell qe me ngroh si kurre me pare dhe jam akoma me e lumtur se sa mund te te vas mendja por kam frike nga furtuna.... E dij se cka me pret
Sidoqofte
Te dua dhe me mjafton fjala magjike qe kembejme cdo nate (por qe harrove te ma thuash sonte)_

----------


## Faik Konitza

_E ulur ne kryqe duke shtypur tastet e kesaj te mallkuares me fluturon mendja tek TY dhe seisht kthehem te VETJA. Nuk me duhet rruge e gjate ose ta pres ne dysh nuk udhetoj fare- ne keto momente jam prone jotja dhe TI permban veten dhe mua.
Sa lehte eshte te arratisesh nga vetja akoma me lehte sec pershkruan Frommi dhe keto fjale qe perdor une per te pasqyruar me drejte gjendjen.
Gatis veten per te hipur lart ne dhomen e maltretimit te hipokambusit dhe te shfletoj faqet e kimise, kimi kjo qe do te me potencoj te gjej veten ne mesin e intelektualeve banal. Por e dij qe sapo te hap librin do te me shfaqet kimia tjeter, ajo qe nuk me le te marre fryme, qe mi vibron kembet e mi pelcet dhembet(Eh doli rime kjo) Nga libri shfaqen duart tua qe me ledhatojne, buzet e tua titanike me eren karakteristike, syte e tu qe me djegin mu ne retine......
Nejse se paku do hipi lart e do te tentoj te te fshi nga faqet e librit jo per gjitjmone (mos u merzit) po per kohen e duhur qe do te me duhet per te pervetesuar kimine e pare e jo ate tjetren._

----------


## Faik Konitza

Tre ore punoj ne maqine e mbytem me veten.Ti nuk erdhe...................
te prita me gjate sec duhej, refuzova bisedat tjera........
Ti serdhe jo si rendom

----------


## StormAngel

Ndersa ti e ke ndryshuar fontin dhe menyren e te shkruarit.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Faik Konitza

cikrimet e bejne jeten interesante - thone- po nuk e dija qe ky detaj qe paske vu re do te me ndryshonte aq disponimin
flm Stormi

----------


## Faik Konitza

Denimi ne mua, une dhe ai mekatar.....
Pse jam e vrare ne medime ndoshta se sot nuk me lejohet te pyes atributet e zemres ose ndoshta se kam hall dhe mall....
te pash,me pe, te shikova me ndiqje cdo hap qe beja.... Sot te ndjeva larg.. Nuk dij pse ndoshta se me eshte imponuar opusi dhe me behet trusni. Se dij, nje te vetme e dij nuk dij gje tani pse shkruaj, pse ec neper kete rruge qe me eshte nadluar, pse ve veten ne rrezik te me shlyejne nga notesiata qe me krijuan, pse shkruaj serisht...
Jam keq, akoma me keq se samendon, dyfish me rende se sa i lejohet njeruit te vuaj, shumefish me e vrare dhe e lenduar...
ata dhe Zoti sot me vrane ne tru(pjese kjo qe se kam vene moti ne perdorim) e me ndaluan shikimet, prekjet, kenaqesite por une serishtshkruaj...
A eshte kjo natyra ime reskiruese apo dashuria?
nuk dua ta dij, dua se paku ti qahem keti shkrimi deh lexuesve, ti qahemvetes deh intuites, ndjenjes deh perceptimit-te vertetes ndoshta?!!!
shkruaj poezi pa ndal ja nje qe me vrau zemren-

Cështja e  Mollës

Pse të shtirem se jam e etur 
dhe se dhëmbët më pëlcasin
nga thatësia?!!!
Pse të përfaqësoj aktoren
rezervë e fituese së [mimit
Loser?!!!
Ndjej lëvizjen e lëngjeve 
nëpër trup por jo
edhe shenja gjallërie në të.
Djersitem si derr mali
për të humbur hiletin që
më ka kapluar.
Më vije era flliqësirë.....
sa të uritura janë këta sy
për kafshë të përsosura 
të gjinisë  me bastun
Jam një bishë shpellash
që eci nëpër erësirrë
si një lakuriq i cili
kërkon gjah pse jo
të freskët.
Pse të mos provoj pemët e jetës.
Bëj vetëkënaqje....
Duart janë rasti i kënaqësisë
po ato duar të prekura 
nga shitësi i bukëve
gjatë ndrimit të mallërave.
Preki ato pjesë më kritike
të intimitetit
aty ku një e prekur
i mjafton amatorit
të ndjehet fitues.
Duart e mia pa ndjenjë
seksibiliteti
se ndjejne kënaqësinë e shpellës.
Vetem lagen e parfymosen
me një parfem hundëzënës.
Ne nuk jemi një tërësi
ashtu si e kuqja
pjellë e së keqes dhe të bardhës.
Përfundoj me kënaqësinë
e pa kryer mësimet
mar titull të lartë
mëkatare.
Cmëkat është kënaqsia
që e kërkon nga të tjertë
e ta dhuron vetja?!!!
Pse të paraqesim një
varg mermerash
kur mund të jemi
xhevahir në vete.
Edhe pse luftoj me 
të tjerët
dhe edhepse nuk 
ndjeva kënaqësi 
hëngra një mollë
të tjerët ngelën të uritur.....


nuk dij cka dua dhe cka duhet dashur.... sot sdi gje... neser eshte dite e re e mendoj me gjate sot me lodhen armiqte dhe dashamiret

----------


## StormAngel

Babi yt sot piu lemonade nga une.
Ishte afer aty tek nje dyqan, me nje shok. E sherbeva une.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Faik Konitza

i bofte mire

----------


## Faik Konitza

ata qe lexojne kete teme dhe gjejne ca fjala per ti hudhur ne te le te me ndihmojne sonte sepse ndodhem ne nje labirinth mendimesh-
A ju ka ndodhur ndonjehere te ndodheni ne nje vend te erret te ndonje skuti te planetes ku trembeni nga vetja dhe nga hijet e jetes?!!!
Kur frikesoheni se mos Zoti do te ju merr menjeher ateher dhe do te ju shpiej automatikisht ne dhomen "e zjarrte"?!!!
Kur ndonese te lare perbrenda jeni flliqesire dhe nuk dini cka doni, cka urreni sepse keni trusni ndoshta nga I Madhi ne ate qe ndjeni?!!!
Nese po ju ka ndodhur kjo ateher fatamorgana e kesaj nate te zymte nuk eshte trillim por fakt i gjalle se akoma nuk kam lojtur nga fiqiret.....
SOS ne meditim

----------


## nausika

sidomos ne ato dite qe muzgu fillon qe ne mengjes, me eshte dukur vetja jo krijese njerezore, po thjesht nje hije muzgu, dicka qe nuk eksiston dot ne pastertine e drites se diellit, dicka qe nuk e shef dot zoti. Si dicka e mallkuar qe mbijeton ne erresire dhe qe lind ne shemtiren e shpirtit. 
Eshte ndjenja me makabre qe mund te eksistoje...te te duket vetja hije... , si mund te luftosh dot nje hije? Mund te vraposh me sa mundesh, por nuk e shkeput dot nga vetja. Mund ti ulerish sa te duash, por nuk e tremb dot...eshte e kote...e ndihen veten sikur je ne nje ender te keqe, sikur po te ndjek dikush nga prapa dhe ty nuk te ecin dot kembet, do te zgjohesh por nuk leviz dot, do te flasesh por zeri nuk ka eko, asnje tingull...

Megjithate, ato dite muzgu nuk zgjasin shume, vetem po te kesh fatin e keq qe te jetosh afer meridianit polar ku dita eshte 6 muaj e gjate, po ashtu si edhe nata...

P.S. me fal nqs. ky shkim ta ben me te komplikuar labirinthin e mendimeve...

----------


## Faik Konitza

> si mund te luftosh dot nje hije? Mund te vraposh me sa mundesh, por nuk e shkeput dot nga vetja. Mund ti ulerish sa te duash, por nuk e tremb dot...eshte e kote...e ndihen veten sikur je ne nje ender te keqe, sikur po te ndjek dikush nga prapa dhe ty nuk te ecin dot kembet, do te zgjohesh por nuk leviz dot, do te flasesh por zeri nuk ka eko, asnje tingull...
> 
> Megjithate, ato dite muzgu nuk zgjasin shume, vetem po te kesh fatin e keq qe te jetosh afer meridianit polar ku dita eshte 6 muaj e gjate, po ashtu si edhe nata...


asnjehere me pare nuk kam lexuar dicka me origjinale dhe me te pasur me "huazime mendore" kjo qe thua ti eshte ajo qe shoh une, qe me ngulfat ne keto caste kur shkruaj, me mbyt kur hec duart nga tasti, me therr kur avitem te shkruaj serisht...  eshte hija qe me ndjek pas e nuk me shkeputet dot e me te eshte edhe i dashuri im plotesisht i fshehur nen fijen qe me mbikqyr e qe nuk mund t'i shkeputem dot....
flm shume me ke lehtesuar sinqerisht se paku nuk ndjehem lolo si renom kur shkruaj mbi veten dhe ate qe ndjej a ne fakt kam frike nga hija ime se mos e zgenjej dhe veten me shkrime

----------


## nausika

eshte ironike por si ne cdo beteje, nuk do te thote qe fiton gjithmone me i forti, por ai qe ka me pak frike...pasi qe kam luftuar disa beteja te tilla, me lloj lloj hijesh. Disa i kam humbur dhe jam urzupuar dhunshem, te tjerat i kam fituar ne castin kur kam hapur syte, dhe e kam pare hijen ne sy. 
Duke vrapuar shpejt hija mer fuqi, te ndjek pas me kokefortesi, dhe pastaj lodhesh, terbohesh, situate absurde por kaq reale. 
Hija ka frike, nuk e vret dot me thike por vec me nje veshtrim. Nuk e ndal dot me asnje barrikade, thjesht ndalon se vrapuari. Del ne drite dhe kur kthen koken pas, nuk shef gje, eshte zdukur, vendin e saj e mer cdo gje tjeter, ndoshta nje luledele qe cuditerisht e ka njeren nga petalet me ngjyre te kuqe, nje varg milingonash te cilat po bejne zahirene e dimrit, ose nje shkelqim i rrezes se diellit qe vezullon ne nje pellg uji te pastert i cili eshte formuar nga fladi i mengjesit. Pastaj e kupton qe eshte  shume lehte qe ti zesh vendin nje hije...

P.S. nuk mund te thuash qe ke jetuar nqs. nuk i ke disa beteja te tilla "mbi shpatulla"   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Faik Konitza

> Hija ka frike, nuk e vret dot me thike por vec me nje veshtrim. Nuk e ndal dot me asnje barrikade, thjesht ndalon se vrapuari. Del ne drite dhe kur kthen koken pas, nuk shef gje, eshte zdukur, vendin e saj e mer cdo gje tjeter, ndoshta nje luledele qe cuditerisht e ka njeren nga petalet me ngjyre te kuqe, nje varg milingonash te cilat po bejne zahirene e dimrit, ose nje shkelqim i rrezes se diellit qe vezullon ne nje pellg uji te pastert i cili eshte formuar nga fladi i mengjesit. Pastaj e kupton qe eshte  shume lehte qe ti zesh vendin nje hije...


shkrova nje tekst te gjate por mu shkyq komjutori dhe e pat shkrimi... Gone with the wind.....nejse esenca e postimit ishte kjo- e lartepermendura te sjell ca "oksigjen " ne mushkeri, te dhuron nje foshnje simpatike te mbeshtjellur me nje kordele te kuqe, te hap nje porte te re; por serisht eshte dicka qe shkon ne pajtim me ligjet natyrore se gjithcka sillet rrotull dhe asnjehere nuk humbet nga faqja e bardhe.... Esenca e asaj qe kerkoj une eshte si te ikesh pergjithmone nga hija jote, nga ajo qe te ndjek pas dhe te frikeson, nga ajo qe ste le te jesh i mevetesishem, nga ajo qe ndjen ti......
Nje lule, nje e mire, nje melodi e ngadalshme te khten ne vete por jo pergjithmone se bota nuk eshte drite ka dhe terrin dhe naten dhe hijen dhe dhimbjen dhe vuajtjen  .... Ndoshta kjo e ben boten dhe jeten me te interesante se ndryshe cdo te na duhej te kerkonim gezimi, te miren kur kemi kufirin e ndjenjes ose po vete harene e se njohim hidherimin dhe te keqen?!!! 
Cka jam duke folur?!!!- nejse keshtu eshte kur mundohesh te shkurtosh dicka te gjate e interesante per ta bere te shkurte e atraktive e te del ... e sheh vet si...

..................................................  ......................
Te kisha aq prane, me prane se kurre, aq prane sa te ndjeja aromen, eren karakteristike te duhanit, ajrin qe e shtyje kah une, levizjen e gjakut neper trup ta ndjeja..... Duhej te shtiresha se jam e koncentruar ne dic me interesante e te behem se nuk ndjej gje se asgje nuk eshte interesante....
Asgje nuk zgjat pergjithmone, as eshe ky maltretim e torture qe ja bej vetes per shak te imponimit dhe gabimit qe bem bashke, as eshe dhimbja qe ndjej kur shoh foton e tjeteres dhe foton time ne kuleten tende, as puthjet qe na mbajne te gjalle siper traut ne mes te ujvares, as kenaqesia e ndjenjes " e dij qe mendon per mua", as kjo qe jemi NE SOT........
Gjithcka do te vdes, do te vdes dhe kujtimi me ne dhe toka dhe bota dhe e mira e e keqja... Githcka ...ESHTE NE PYETJE VETEM KOHA KUR......
p.s. vertete kur?!!!

----------


## Faik Konitza

Je aq i akullt sonte aq i ftohte perbrenda ngrice jasht-gjithcka ftohte
nuk e dij pse ndehem si qeni i pezmatuar ne organet kopulare qe kerkon nje fije bari per te sheruar barin dhe se gjen dot se ndodhet ne asfalt...
Pse duhet te te lus te me dhurosh nje fjale, nje shkronje, nje pike...jo pike jo-piken nuk e dua
Ishe me heret aq ndryshe sot, me shihje ndryshe, me flisje ndryshe, me bisedoje ndryshe e tash.... je ne nervozen tenede po shtirem se te kuptoj-po tash engjull nuk din kush se ne bisedojme, tash nuk din kush se ne ndajme fjale se i ndaj une me veten e jo me ty....
Do shtirem se te kuptoj edhepse deep down inside e ndjej qe te kuptoj...
Une sot nuk fola gje, heshta, u shtira se jam e paprekshme e kete e ben ti tani por se ke pune me me rendesi ndoshta...
Nejse ne jemi dy copa qe bejne nje cels....

----------


## Faik Konitza

U zgjova vone si rendom dhe rash karshi pasqyres dhe pash veten tet-a-tet dhe u frikesova thash shyqyr Zotit qe sme sheh kush sa e enjur qe jam...
Dhe vazhdova te zgjohesha ndonese nuk flija... 
Sot duhej te realizoja premtimin por nuk e bera dot, nuk erdha ne "Bitri" ndoshta se nuk desha apo dnoshta se nuk dua akoma. Cka nese vija.. palidhje... te qenurit atje paraqet maltertim per mua, te te kem afer njekohesisht shume larg
Tash kur ri para komjutorit e pyes veten pse nuk erdha?!!!!
Ndoshta do te defrehesha edhe me ato grimcat e bukes qe do tmi dhurote dita e sotme... sidoqofte u bera pishman si rendom....
Ska gje na kane mbetur edhe pak dite te hudhemi ne histori e gezohem qe ka akoma edhe pak ore, pak minuta, shume sekonda

----------


## ChuChu

Shume derte paske ti per nje 17 vjecare. Cupkat e sotme duan te rriten sa me shpejt e nxitojne t'u futen telasheve, dashurickave, ngaterresave me cuna me benz (lol). Gezoni moshen mi goca se vetem nga hallet s'ka per t'ju privuar jeta.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Faik Konitza

> Shume derte paske ti per nje 17 vjecare. Cupkat e sotme duan te rriten sa me shpejt e nxitojne t'u futen telasheve, dashurickave, ngaterresave me cuna me benz (lol). Gezoni moshen mi goca se vetem nga hallet s'ka per t'ju privuar jeta.


a thua a?!!!
kam shuma halle mi moter se ashtu e spjegon psikologjia, te vegjelit tentojne te behen te medhej(mitaket ne kecimet e para veshin kepuce me take apo shtiren se pine kafe) gjersa pleqte e bejne te kunderten (llojlloj budallallecesh femijere)
po verete shume e maltretoj veten  :buzeqeshje:

----------

